# Multimillionaire Stacy Slayer Hates His Dating Life (WTF?)



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

Normal mentally healthy female goes for her looks match or greater. (I think I heard somewhere, research showed that the more neurotic a girl is, the less she cares about looks. So usually you end up dating the most mentally ill girl in your prospects if you prioritize looks)

I am not incel because I can walk into a bar and pick up a 5PSL chick within a couple nights if I really want to. And maybe even a 6-7PSL once every 1000 approaches. But I want hot girls, not avg/barely fuckable, and don't want to be dancing monkey/stay out all night getting rejected by land whales. When I was athleticmaxxed in college I actually slayed a 7PSL chick through sheer cold approach, but she ended up being diagnosed bipolar

I'm an average looking Asian dude who only likes white gigastacy. I'm tall but get nothing on Tinder, so you can imagine the gap in looks is like 4 points or greater on avg.

I've slayed tons of these mid/high tier insta models by betabuxxing and using preselection/social proof. But they are pretty much all narcissistic, neurotic gold diggers (at least the ones that I can get, which is the problem). Am legit eskimo bros with Dan Bilzerian 10x at least, I used to live in Vegas and go to LA etc. and have banged some of the same euro/aussie chicks as him. Some of my old friends were in his immediate social circle, so you can imagine the type of lifestyle I was engaged in

Anyways, because of being desensitized by photoshopped insta pics, having high standards in life, porn + my low T (but paradoxically super high sex drive) I have absurd standards when it comes to looks. This makes me date the women with the worst personalities in the world pretty much.

I want a 1950s housewife who is loyal and sweet. I pairbond super easily and fall in love with girls after spending a few days with them (if they are hot enough and we have any chemistry.)

*We all know looks is everything. *My mindset and goals in dating are impossible to meet unless I ascend by 2-3 points from here. Which is why I'm working on 10-12% BF and gonna get jaw fillers etc. Also try to double my net worth asap. I have a few million bucks but it's not enough to sustainably ball out forever.

*I don't currently have the SMV to generate genuine desire from 7PSL women. *As a result of all this, I'm constantly dissatisfied despite my top 50 lays being absolutely bonkers. I legit get my heart broken on a monthly basis by these depraved, promiscuous women

I believe that some insta model chicks are narcissistic but not mentally ill, or not that much at least. But they aren't usually going for guys like me unless they are for sale, or low self esteem. *I need to look better*


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Feb 10, 2020)

Fund all our surgeries and you will be happy bro


----------



## the next o'pry (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> betabuxxing


how much does it cost you to betabuxxing these type of girls¡?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Feb 10, 2020)

cash app me $1000 and i’ll help you


----------



## Lightskinindian (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> *I want a 1950s housewife who is loyal and sweet. I pairbond super easily and fall in love with girls after spending a few days with them (if they are hot enough and we have any chemistry.)*



I guess u should religionmax and find a girl who want to play the role of the typical housewife


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 10, 2020)

You mind sending me like 20$


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

the next o'pry said:


> how much does it cost you to betabuxxing these type of girls¡?


It varies a lot, I spend a lot less than bilzerian does I'll tell you that lmao


----------



## .👽. (Feb 10, 2020)

Is bilzerian really banging all these chicks un his videos?


----------



## Halotestin (Feb 10, 2020)

Always good to know how this type of women is, especially for a basement dweller like me


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Is bilzerian really banging all these chicks un his videos?


He bangs a lot of them, many he doesn't even believe are hot enough. Has like 5 girlfriends atm that are all PSL9 but he is indirectly/directly sponsoring them. Heard unverified rumor he will still pay if he's drunk and wants to smash raw etc. Like I heard he offered $5000 to smash raw to random chick at party in Vegas. Main thing is he spends so much on lifestyle that its hard not get laid, these women are clout chasing prostitutes when it rly comes down to it.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 10, 2020)

money cant buy love


----------



## Boneisdestiny (Feb 10, 2020)

So basically you’re an escortcel wrapped in a fancy package jfl


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> money cant buy love


You can make a girl fall in love with you using money, but you better have ALOT of it if she's hot... otherwise youre just fucking yourself over by overspending. This would be done by becoming alpha in every environment you are in by using money as leverage


Boneisdestiny said:


> So basically you’re an escortcel wrapped in a fancy package jfl


Yeah but I have some game and definitely a lot of preselection, combined with large frame/tall/potential to be PSL 6.5+


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> You can make a girl fall in love with you using money, but you better have ALOT of it if she's hot... otherwise youre just fucking yourself over by overspending


thankfully i have none of these problems as i'm poor AND a subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Feb 10, 2020)

Never tell you have much money

Emigrate into a nice county and work as a craftsman for example carpenter

And looksmax


----------



## Boneisdestiny (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> You can make a girl fall in love with you using money, but you better have ALOT of it if she's hot... otherwise youre just fucking yourself over by overspending. This would be done by becoming alpha in every environment you are in by using money as leverage



That will never end well buddy. Even if you successfully keep the bitch around for a few years and god forbid marry her, when you look back you’ll have nothing but regret for all the money and effort you put in, and even worse if you go thru marriage/divorce. I’d rather be incel than betabux. If I’m paying for a girl to be around it’s gonna be for one night. FUCK investing in a gold digger


----------



## .👽. (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> He bangs a lot of them, many he doesn't even believe are hot enough. Has like 5 girlfriends atm that are all PSL9 but he is indirectly/directly sponsoring them. Heard unverified rumor he will still pay if he's drunk and wants to smash raw etc. Like I heard he offered $5000 to smash raw to random chick at party in Vegas. Main thing is he spends so much on lifestyle that its hard not get laid, these women are clout chasing prostitutes when it rly comes down to it.


Ah so he just buys them. Still mirin him


----------



## Stingray (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> *I don't currently have the SMV to generate genuine desire from 7PSL women.*


Probably one of the harshest blackpills. Anyone who thinks money can truly compensate for looks is in denial. What is your hustle btw?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

Boneisdestiny said:


> That will never end well buddy. Even if you successfully keep the bitch around for a few years and god forbid marry her, when you look back you’ll have nothing but regret for all the money and effort you put in, and even worse if you go thru marriage/divorce. I’d rather be incel than betabux. If I’m paying for a girl to be around it’s gonna be for one night. FUCK investing in a gold digger


The point is to spend an amount that is enough to get the job done but insignificant/sustainable to you, and never develop feelings/trust her. but I always start oneitising if she's a 9


Stingray said:


> Probably one of the harshest blackpills. Anyone who thinks money can truly compensate for looks is in denial. What is your hustle btw?


Was making online $ can't be more specific than that


----------



## Boneisdestiny (Feb 10, 2020)

Boneisdestiny said:


> That will never end well buddy. Even if you successfully keep the bitch around for a few years and god forbid marry her, when you look back you’ll have nothing but regret for all the money and effort you put in, and even worse if you go thru marriage/divorce. I’d rather be incel than betabux. If I’m paying for a girl to be around it’s gonna be for one night. FUCK investing in a gold digger. But I guess if you have hundreds of millions are one thing. But if you’re like dan and spend 5k on one girl for a night on occasion, spend a few grand a week to have multiple gfs around... Even a decently rich guy could go broke quick


----------



## .👽. (Feb 10, 2020)

Btw how u slayed so many as an average asian guy?


----------



## Boneisdestiny (Feb 10, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Btw how u slayed so many as an average asian guy?


He said he’s tall, betabuxxing and statusmaxxed


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

I am not incel because I can walk into a bar and pick up a 5PSL chick within a couple nights if I really want to. And maybe even a 6-7PSL once every 1000 approaches. But I want hot girls, not avg/barely fuckable, and don't want to be dancing monkey/stay out all night getting rejected by land whales


----------



## .👽. (Feb 10, 2020)

Boneisdestiny said:


> He said he’s tall, betabuxxing and statusmaxxed


Yea but i thought thats just cope


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Btw how u slayed so many as an average asian guy?


Many of my slays are prostitutes/borderline prostitution


Hopelessmofoker said:


> Yea but i thought thats just cope


They like me as a beta, not an alpha, or I am just paying them. That's the problem I have


Moneymaxxed said:


> Many of my slays are prostitutes/borderline prostitution
> 
> They like me as a beta, not an alpha, or I am just paying them. That's the problem I have


When I was athleticmaxxed in college I actually slayed a 7PSL chick through sheer cold approach, but she ended up being diagnosed bipolar


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 10, 2020)

I’m still waiting on that 20$


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Yea but i thought thats just cope


There is a subset of women that will fuck you for your lifestyle, help with some expense, access to some resource, or because they saw you fuck 10 other girls like her. (They could be literal prostitutes and her brain still cares that u fucked them) Also she could just like your ethnicity/subhumanity somehow, the probability is not 0. SHe's prob not gonna be mentally sane if she's hot


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> There is a subset of women that will fuck you for your lifestyle, help with some expense, access to some resource, or because they saw you fuck 10 other girls like her. (They could be literal prostitutes and her brain still cares that u fucked them) Also she could just like your ethnicity/subhumanity somehow, the probability is not 0. SHe's prob not gonna be mentally sane if she's hot


drop me some cash will ya


i will teach you game which will get you psl 9 chicks

even tho psl 8 is the max but yh


Moneymaxxed said:


> There is a subset of women that will fuck you for your lifestyle, help with some expense, access to some resource, or because they saw you fuck 10 other girls like her. (They could be literal prostitutes and her brain still cares that u fucked them) Also she could just like your ethnicity/subhumanity somehow, the probability is not 0. SHe's prob not gonna be mentally sane if she's hot


bro 

@ChaddeusPeuterschmit is waiting for his 20 bro

im waiting for a donation bro

at least you have money

money is a good cope


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> drop me some cash will ya
> 
> 
> i will teach you game which will get you psl 9 chicks
> ...


Lmao, game is cope if you want 4psl higher than yourself

My problem is not game, though it could be improved. It's 90% LOOKS


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Lmao, game is cope if you want 4psl higher than yourself
> 
> My problem is not game, though it could be improved. It's 90% LOOKS


bro

im taking the mick lol

jfl if u thought i was legit

anyways

you want my paypal?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> bro
> 
> im taking the mick lol
> 
> ...


Alot of you guys are high IQ and could easily become millionaires within 5-15 years


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Alot of you guys are high IQ and could easily become millionaires within 5-15 years


bro

i ain't revealing my plans

im in 11th grade as well


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Feb 10, 2020)

How old are you?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> How old are you?


~30


----------



## LordGodcat (Feb 10, 2020)

How short is Dan Bilzerian?


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> I'm an average looking *Asian*


*overX1000*


Hopelessmofoker said:


> Is bilzerian really banging all these chicks un his videos?


They are escorts, he pays modelling agencies for them.


Moneymaxxed said:


> He bangs a lot of them, many he doesn't even believe are hot enough. Has like 5 girlfriends atm that are all PSL9 but he is indirectly/directly sponsoring them. Heard unverified rumor he will still pay if he's drunk and wants to smash raw etc. Like I heard he offered $5000 to smash raw to random chick at party in Vegas. Main thing is he spends so much on lifestyle that its hard not get laid, these women are clout chasing prostitutes when it rly comes down to it.


So that manlet chincel coper basically escortmaxxed. Big whoop

Holy shit, look at that philtrum.

Just have your Wall Street machinator daddy leave you trust fund with 100M$ theory
















Moneymaxxed said:


> Alot of you guys are high IQ and could easily become millionaires within 5-15 years


True, but million is not enough, especially with inflation. You need like 10M$ minimum for it to start getting interesting. Balzerian has like 100M$+ so he can ball out off dividends perpetually. God mode!


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> *overX1000*
> 
> They are escorts, he pays modelling agencies for them.
> 
> ...


 You don't need 10m-100mm lmao, you need like 3-10mm... even low smv aspbergers guy can get laid with 10 mil, thats spending like 50k a month forever. So sick place, a couple of lambos and still 1k a day to spend on whatever


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> You don't need 10m-100mm lmao, you need like 3-10mm... even low smv aspbergers guy can get laid with 10 mil, thats spending like 50k a month forever. So sick place, a couple of lambos and still 1k a day to spend on whatever


Wrong. You need to live and ball off dividends not from principle. So you need way more for that to work.


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Wrong. You need to live and ball off dividends not from principle. So you need way more for that to work.


Stock market returns 6.87% annually after inflation over past 200 years son. I know my shit


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Stock market returns 6.87% annually after inflation over past 200 years son. I know my shit


Past performance is not guarantee of future returns.

And it will be less than 6.87% inflation adjusted for next decades. Closer to 4%.

Also, stock market hasn't existed for 200 yrs.

Read on John Bogle's and other professional estimates if you don't believe me.


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Past performance is not guarantee of future returns.
> 
> And it will be less than 6.87% inflation adjusted for next decades. Closer to 4%.
> 
> Read on John Bogle's and other professional estimates if you don't believe me.


Some people expect lower future returns, but I'm still earning a lot anyways. Also I'm in crypto and private equity real estate which boosts my returns on avg in theory

Most those guys base their expectations on high Schiller cyclically adjusted PE and shit, but tbh that model might not work for modern valuations etc.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Some people expect lower future returns, but I'm still earning a lot anyways. Also I'm in crypto and private equity real estate which boosts my returns on avg in theory


How did you get in private equity real estate? REIT or are you partner in real estate investment firm? Aka Stephen Graham type of thing (buying properties, renovating, flipping, renting out, etc...)?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> How did you get in private equity real estate? REIT or are you partner in real estate investment firm? Aka Stephen Graham type of thing (buying properties, renovating, flipping, renting out, etc...)?


I have personal connection to some guys who flip properties, they find shitty ones and rehab them etc.. the returns are huge but idk what risks are involved tbh I have lower % of my money with them than anything else.

Btw you replied before I could edit the second sentence in


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 10, 2020)

Still waiting on that 20 nigga


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Still waiting on that 20 nigga


Ty for bumping my thread bro, why dont u learn to make $ instead ha, I would give u feedback on an idea for free


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> I have personal connection to some guys who flip properties, they find shitty ones and rehab them etc.. the returns are huge but idk what risks are involved tbh I have lower % of my money with them than anything else.
> 
> Btw you replied before I could edit the second sentence in


Hmm, well the risks are if economy flops real estate will follow and you will be left up holding expensive properties that you can only sell lower and can rent out very cheaply, thus being in loss. Why did you pick real estate over regular S&P or index investment? Real estate surely is just more volatile, but if you don't have a specific edge - why bother? So what edge do you have?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Hmm, well the risks are if economy flops real estate will follow and you will be left up holding expensive properties that you can only sell lower and can rent out very cheaply, thus being in loss. Why did you pick real estate over regular S&P or index investment? Real estate surely is just more volatile, but if you don't have a specific edge - why bother? So what edge do you have?


TBH they have so much fucking money they'll never go under on a property, they aren't leveraged much like we only took 60% on loan for one (which I think was retarded)

If valuations suffer we all suffer anyways 

These guys know their shit, they definitely 100% have an edge, real estate is not an efficient market when it comes to specific localities


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 10, 2020)

How tall are you?

And Ive heard the more secure a woman is in herself the less she cares about looks because she doesnt need external validation.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 10, 2020)

Ok, that makes sense. You hold any bonds or other private equity?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> And Ive heard the more secure a woman is in herself the less she cares about looks because she doesnt need external validation.


That might be bluepilled

Through basic logic:

Why wouldn't a woman choose a good looking guy if she has access to them? Intuitively, she's gonna pick a handsome guy with decent money over an ugly weirdo with tons of money if she's NT


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Ty for bumping my thread bro, why dont u learn to make $ instead ha, I would give u feedback on an idea for free


I’m too high inhib to be a drug lord like you but give me some money or I’ll report u to fbi


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Ok, that makes sense. You hold any bonds or other private equity?


No I think bonds are retarded, just barely keeping up with inflation isn't for me, I can weather the storm for 30+ years no problem so want more volatility and higher returns

I use my own capital for various things, cannot go into depth here


BigBoy said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> And Ive heard the more secure a woman is in herself the less she cares about looks because she doesnt need external validation.


Over 6ft


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Feb 10, 2020)

youre asian? *HUGE FAILO,* white women will assume that you have a tiny dick and american/asian women are racist toward their own... my sugestion is to move to asian countries and get you some good asian housewife.


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

manletofpeace81 said:


> youre asian? *HUGE FAILO,* white women will assume that you have a tiny dick and american/asian women are racist toward their own... my sugestion is to move to asian countries and get you some good asian housewife.


If I was white I wouldn't have to looksmaxx, but here I am


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 10, 2020)

manletofpeace81 said:


> youre asian? *HUGE FAILO,* white women will assume that you have a tiny dick and american/asian women are racist toward their own... my sugestion is to move to asian countries and get you some good asian housewife.


Generally yes and I always claim this, but then I saw this thugmaxxed Asian and I think that is kind of a look OP should go for. 

If you wanna be respected as asian tats are mandatory, so are steroids and extremely low inhibness accompanied with violence and criminal behaviour. You must go for that look and persona so people think you are a rich Dark Triad, not some pedo who bough Bitcoin early to buy drugs online and cp online.

Like, you actually have to be a dangerous and violent person to get intrinsic appeal from woman as an asian. You have to mog Dan Balzerian in low inhibness. Most of it is phony, you have to do some crimes for real. Be able to beat him up and shit.


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Generally yes and I always claim this, but then I saw this thugmaxxed Asian and I think that is kind of a look OP should go for.



high iq, hot women like the more you look like a drug dealer/thug/musician


OCDMaxxing said:


> Generally yes and I always claim this, but then I saw this thugmaxxed Asian and I think that is kind of a look OP should go for.
> 
> If you wanna be respected as asian tats are mandatory, so are steroids and extremely low inhibness accompanied with violence and criminal behaviour. You must go for that look and persona so people think you are a rich Dark Triad, not some pedo who bough Bitcoin early to buy drugs online and cp online.
> 
> Like, you actually have to be a dangerous and violent person to get intrinsic appeal from woman as an asian. You have to mog Dan Balzerian in low inhibness. Most of it is phony, you have to do some crimes for real. Be able to beat him up and shit.



Lol at this edit, I am not willing to actually commit violent crime in any way, im too high iq and successful for that. But I can be more socially gregarious and low inhib

I am open minded to temporary realistic tattoos as an experiment. My skin wont handle real tats in long term

I have done half a cycle of roids and been on TRT before, I dont handle unnatural substances very well but I will revisit this later


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> high iq, hot women like the more you look like a drug dealer/thug/musician
> 
> Lol at this edit, I am not willing to actually commit violent crime in any way, im too high iq and successful for that. But I can be more socially gregarious and low inhib
> 
> I am open minded to temporary but realistic tattoos as an experiment. My skin wont handle real tats in long term


You need roids and get into MMA then. Like, you need to look dangerous. It is hard for asians, but roids can help.

This is what happens when rich Asian pretty boys think they can get a white Stacy:

She didn't go for him, but she might go for the dude in my video. You need to be extremely masculine and then feminine women who love rough dudes will be your niche.


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> That might be bluepilled
> 
> Through basic logic:
> 
> Why wouldn't a woman choose a good looking guy if she has access to them? Intuitively, she's gonna pick a handsome guy with decent money over an ugly weirdo with tons of money if she's NT


Im not saying they dont care about looks.

Im saying they care less about looks compared to insecure Stacys bc they dont need the external validation of dating a good looking guy. They would be more willing to compromise on theit ideal standard. I could be coping here. But the women youve met arent a good representation of secure Stacys bc these women are living embodiments of the caricature of hypergamous status-chasing women we have in the incelosphere.

Also how did you make so much money? How did you get into the field and what did you major in college?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Im not saying they dont care about looks.
> 
> Im saying they care less about looks compared to insecure Stacys bc they dont need the external validation of dating a good looking guy. They would be more willing to compromise on theit ideal standard. I could be coping here. But the women youve met arent a good representation of secure Stacys bc these women are living embodiments of the caricature of hypergamous status-chasing women we have in the incelosphere.
> 
> Also how did you make so much money? How did you get into the field and what did you major in college?



Less hypergamous women from smaller cities who aren't as hot are gonna care about looks MORE maybe, because they aren't chasing status and money as much. But in general there's much lower competition so prob dont have to be chad

I have college degree, it did not help me make this money lol


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 10, 2020)

It is clear he got rich by being early in crypto like most of us who made it in last 5 years.


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> It is clear he got rich by being early in crypto like most of us who made it in last 5 years.


Lol I made less than 10% of my nw from crypto


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Less hypergamous women from smaller cities who aren't as hot are gonna care about looks MORE maybe, because they aren't chasing status and money as much. But in general there's much lower competition so prob dont have to be chad
> 
> I have college degree, it did not help me make this money lol


Chasing Chads is another form of hypergamy, its the one looksmax and .co focuses on.

Those insecure women you talking about tend to be the ones who become instagram "models". And so are more hypergamous due to insecurity. 

This is regardless of location. But I think women from smaller cities will care about looks less and status more as opposed to the large cities like LA and NYC.

How did you get into making so much money?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Chasing Chads is another form of hypergamy, its the one looksmax and .co focuses on.
> 
> Those insecure women you talking about tend to be the ones who become instagram "models". And so are more hypergamous due to insecurity.
> 
> ...


Most are narcissists which is actually opposite of low self esteem insecure. They have INFLATED sense of self.

been trying to make money online since I was 13


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 10, 2020)

If I had just 5k all my lifes problems would be over.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Feb 10, 2020)

Cool story op


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> If I had just 5k all my lifes problems would be over.


cool interview bro
Ez to make 5k


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Most are narcissists which is actually opposite of low self esteem insecure. They have INFLATED sense of self.
> 
> been trying to make money online since I was 13


Narcisstic people are insecure people. They have low self-esteem.

Nigga you keep giving me vague answers im tryna learn how to make money😐


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Narcisstic people are insecure people. They have low self-esteem.
> 
> Nigga you keep giving me vague answers im tryna learn how to make money😐


u can pm


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> cool interview bro
> Ez to make 5k


I can't get hired in L.A because i'm white. I'm not even joking, I have been applying for jobs since I was 16 years old, thousands of applications denied. I am 23 years old now, the only time I had a job was last year for 3 months and it was seasonal, and the only reason I got hired was because of a connection I had to the business and they let me go after 3 months.

The only way I have been able to make money is by being an online fucking merchant reselling shit online, and that is a trash unstable job, sometimes you make decent money, sometimes you don't.


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Narcisstic people are insecure people. They have low self-esteem.
> 
> Nigga you keep giving me vague answers im tryna learn how to make money😐


Grandiose self image 

“At one level, narcissism shares a lot with self-esteem. Both narcissists and people with high self-esteem feel good about themselves and their accomplishments. This commonality makes it natural to think that narcissism is just a natural outcome of having high self-esteem.”


BrendioEEE said:


> I can't get hired in L.A because i'm white. I'm not even joking, I have been applying for jobs since I was 16 years old, thousands of applications denied. I am 23 years old now, the only time I had a job was last year for 3 months and it was seasonal, and the only reason I got hired was because of a connection I had to the business and they let me go after 3 months.
> 
> The only way I have been able to make money is by being an online fucking merchant reselling shit online, and that is a trash unstable job, sometimes you make decent money, sometimes you don't.



start your own online biz

and jfl at this, look around la all the good jobs have tons of whites


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 10, 2020)

Damn bro you got all that $ and you waste it on stupid whores and partying

If I knew how to make real $ like you, if you would just tell me, then I would just sit back at like 500k and do drugs all day and play vidya

Then when I need easy women I would travel to a state where women are easier to pick up, either a southern state or South America/East Asia

Its too bad you chase insta whores in party city and just waste all that money lol


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Damn bro you got all that $ and you waste it on stupid whores and partying
> 
> If I knew how to make real $ like you, if you would just tell me, then I would just sit back at like 500k and do drugs all day and play vidya
> 
> ...



I don’t waste money, I’m high iq investor

have def played lots of vidya son


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> I don’t waste money, I’m high iq investor
> 
> have def played lots of vidya son



So you just invest in stocks and bitcoin/crypto currency ?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> So you just invest in stocks and bitcoin/crypto currency ?


Mostly


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 10, 2020)

Let me offer you some advice ricecel

You have low T, like really low

You need to post pics here so somebody can point out your flaws

The fact you are cant get hard for PSL 4-5 women is cause you look at too many models/pornstars everyday and your brain needs to reset

I suggest you hop on steroid cycle, take Testorone only, start lifting and doing cardio, and stop watching porn and looking at models

When your T levels skyrocket from roid use and lifting, you will be horny af and any woman in gym with ass/tits will get you super duper hard as fuck and you will feel like Superman

So faggot I just solved all your problems

1. Take steroids and turn off porn to reset " looks needed for haed dick "

2. Get rated on here and buy JAW IMPLANTS not jaw fillers if thats your failo

3. Quit wasting big money on party life and move to small town in Southern state for cheap living and women who's standards arent sky high


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Let me offer you some advice ricecel
> 
> You have low T, like really low
> 
> ...


The other solution here is to just ascend in life to point where I can compete anywhere


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> The other solution here is to just ascend in life to point where I can compete anywhere



Well since your Asian that wil NEVER EVER EVER happen

Asian Male Model struggles to compete with above average white guy on Tinder/any online dating site

I do agree you should improve your looks but steroid maxxing will give you a huge bang for your buck, it will help you get super horny for average looking girls and also give your body a HALO

Too many retards on this forum overlook height + ripped body HALO because some Male Model doesnt have to go to gym


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 10, 2020)

Do you want a wife?


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Feb 10, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Normal mentally healthy female goes for her looks match or greater. (I think I heard somewhere, research showed that the more neurotic a girl is, the less she cares about looks. So usually you end up dating the most mentally ill girl in your prospects if you prioritize looks)
> 
> I am not incel because I can walk into a bar and pick up a 5PSL chick within a couple nights if I really want to. And maybe even a 6-7PSL once every 1000 approaches. But I want hot girls, not avg/barely fuckable, and don't want to be dancing monkey/stay out all night getting rejected by land whales. When I was athleticmaxxed in college I actually slayed a 7PSL chick through sheer cold approach, but she ended up being diagnosed bipolar
> 
> ...


lol you sound exactly like me OP.


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 10, 2020)

Any proof that you are actually a multimillionaire and not just larping?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 10, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Well since your Asian that wil NEVER EVER EVER happen
> 
> Asian Male Model struggles to compete with above average white guy on Tinder/any online dating site
> 
> ...


That guy acts pretty beta and emotional (vulnerable), and imo isn't THAT facially good looking, just has a good body

He doesn't do anything right tbh

Online doesn't work for asians but he can slay irl. I know cause ive done it myself


OwlGod said:


> Do you want a wife?


manosphere is right on the no marriage policy

prob dont want kids = prob dont want a wife


LordGodcat said:


> How short is Dan Bilzerian?


He's short, I think like 5'7? he got insanely mogged in some non instagram pics with people I know 4-5 yrs ago


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 11, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Well since your Asian that wil NEVER EVER EVER happen
> 
> Asian Male Model struggles to compete with above average white guy on Tinder/any online dating site
> 
> ...


This this this. Listen to him OP


ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Any proof that you are actually a multimillionaire and not just larping?


From his answers on Real estate and investments there is a high chance he is. It is really not hard to make a million or more these days. Money isn't as valuable as it was in past. $100M and billion is the true challenge.


----------



## Maxillacel (Feb 11, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> I have a few million bucks


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Feb 11, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> This this this. Listen to him OP
> 
> From his answers on Real estate and investments there is a high chance he is. It is really not hard to make a million or more these days. Money isn't as valuable as it was in past. $100M and billion is the true challenge.


I have done TRT and a low dose cycle before. After this cut I may consider it again

I would say 10mm is a real challenge. 100mm is just luck imo


----------

